# Catfish tourney



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

So does anyone know of any catfish tourneys coming up in the next week or two anywhere?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

22nd of Sept
Whiskey City Catfish Club on the ohio River at Laurenceburg, Ind 8am-3pm
Catfish Country, Ohio River at Maysville Ohio 8am - 2 pm
A small tourney supposedly at Lake loramie
Charity tourney at Brookville Lake, 8am - 4 pm

29th of Sept
WCFO event at Paint Creek 6pm - Midnight

Oct 6th
Catfish Country, Ohio River at Laurenceburg Ind 8am - 4 pm


This is all I have on my schedule right now, if you need or want more details on any of these, let meknow.

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok I don't have a boat are any of these bank tourneys or are they all boat tourneys?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Curtis the only one with shore fishing is the one at Brookville lake its also an individual event vs a team event.: $25 per person plus $10 more if you want in the big fish pot

http://www.gastontournament.com/register.html

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

twisted whiskerz september 22nd at leesville, fish from shore or boat. registration is from 7pm to 8pm, and the tourney is 8pm-8am.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Curtis the only one with shore fishing is the one at Brookville lake its also an individual event vs a team event.: $25 per person plus $10 more if you want in the big fish pot
> 
> http://www.gastontournament.com/register.html
> 
> Salmonid


ok so i've registered for this tourney online im getting ready to pay....i see that i have to be at the lake monday the 17 for rules and what not right? is there anything else i need to do? 

i've never fished in a tourney before so sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so i just noticied that this tourney is in indiana which is ok but do i have to buy an indiana fishing license for this tourney or does the ohio license work for this tourney?


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

You would have to purchase an indiana license to fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure where you saw the "be there on the 17th" thing, Ill look into that but yup, its an inland lake so you need an 1 day Ind License, pretty cheap I think 9 bucks for the day. Im still planning on being there with Catfish_Chaser

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool yea there only 9$ just making sure thx


----------

